# Paph. Ho Chi Minh alba



## reivilos (Jan 16, 2013)

So far, so good...






The spike looks quite hairy. I hope it's not an undercover delenatii.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 16, 2013)

At this vantage point. It does look ike a delenatii alba with the markings on the leaves. However, time will tell.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 16, 2013)

A delei album wouldn't be bad either! Unless of course you paid a small fortune for it.


----------



## reivilos (Jan 16, 2013)

At the time I bought it like a regular 
hybrid. I learned about the cross much
later.
I wouldn't mine a del album provided it's
not crappy. So many are!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 16, 2013)

I can't wait to see that one bloom. Good luck to you.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 16, 2013)

tease!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2013)

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Dido (Jan 17, 2013)

keep us updated and good luck, not one of mine is showing spike but all are big enough now, but the normal ho chi minh are quiet too, the start later for me here.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 18, 2013)

Fuzzy...

Looks good. I'd love a delenatii alba.


----------



## reivilos (Feb 12, 2013)

Little update...


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

It's getting close! I hope it turns out good.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 12, 2013)

Good to this point. How tall is the spike?


----------



## papheteer (Feb 12, 2013)

I can't wait to see this!


----------



## reivilos (Feb 12, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Good to this point. How tall is the spike?



So far, not tall (20cm). I've got an issue
with spikes height anyway. Usually they
get 10cm more once the flower is open.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2013)

I wish mine would be that far along. Keep us posted!


----------



## gnathaniel (Feb 13, 2013)

Looking good! Can't wait to see this one in bloom.


----------



## papheteer (Feb 13, 2013)

Now where can i buy one of these?


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 13, 2013)

still a tease!


----------



## reivilos (Feb 13, 2013)

Almost there


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 14, 2013)

come on already!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 14, 2013)

interesting!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 14, 2013)

Come on! Pop open!


----------



## Dido (Feb 15, 2013)

looks good, 
still hopeing that one of mine starts too


----------



## reivilos (Feb 18, 2013)

The road so far...


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 18, 2013)

That's quite the photo. The progression photos are beautiful! 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 18, 2013)

Looking good.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2013)

Peek-a-boo!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 19, 2013)

it better be good when it open, after all this. (I think it will be beautiful!)


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 19, 2013)

That peek clearly shows its not a straight delenatii...GREAT!


----------



## Cheyenne (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks very nice so far. I hope some more of these are available soon. Maybe someone will sib cross them if there is not anymore vietnamense alba left.


----------



## Berthold (Feb 19, 2013)

My plants need 3 more weeks


----------



## eggshells (Feb 19, 2013)

Berthold said:


> My plants need 3 more weeks



looks nice, is that fern moss on top?


----------



## reivilos (Feb 19, 2013)

Berthold said:


> My plants need 3 more weeks


Mine was like that... two months ago!

Update:


----------



## Berthold (Feb 19, 2013)

reivilos said:


> Mine was like that... two months ago!



yes, the speed depends very much of the temperature but I hope on late winter sunshine


----------



## eggshells (Feb 19, 2013)

grats! its a vietnamense alba


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 19, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice. Post again as is it opens more.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 20, 2013)

looking very good.


----------



## vinhpicohp (Feb 20, 2013)

Amazing! Tks


----------



## reivilos (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 20, 2013)

Clearly a beautiful Ho Chi Minh!


----------



## Dido (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks good hope the shape is great too.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 21, 2013)

Cutie!!!!


----------

